# Vostok Europe K3



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Well I picked it up yesterday from the Post Office. The 710 ordered it as a fathers day present. I must say I am rather surprised at the quality of this watch. My experiances with Russian watches has not been the best, The case is well made and the Bezel and hands line up nicely. The bezel is uni-directional and has a very solid feel to it. The dial is a very gorgeous mettalic blue and really catches the light nicely. I changed the supplied strap for a blue Hirsch Carbon I like the look better. The movement isn't decorated but the Rotor is black with Vostok Europe on it. I never time my watches as I very rarely wear the same watch two days in a row. The Day&Night indicator is just a gimmick and I really can't see a need for it. My only real complaint is the date setting, it is the type of quickset where you advance past 12:30 then go back to 8:30 then repeat, I hate this style and would rather just turn past days till correct. Over all I think this watch was a good buy at $100.00 USD. The closest watch in my collection that I can compare it to is my Seiko divers and the Vostok is fairly close but if given the choice I would go with the Seikos. Sorry no pics yet.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Good to hear you're satisfied Ron. I'll maybe pick up a second hand one when funds allow.

I've seen a few positive comments about the K3 and no negatives - yet







.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Here's a couple of quick pics


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> ...it is the type of quickset where you advance past 12:30 then go back to 8:30 then repeat...


Ron,

I never considered that type of date setting as "quick set"







Looks nice though...even for a diver









Paul


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Nice pictures Ron. The Hirsh suits it very well.

The crown is reminiscent of high-end watches such as the Atlantis by JE. How's the lume? Picture of the back?

Gives an impression of quality that can't be found easily for $100! Have you tested the accuracy?

Congratulations and thanks for the pics!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

namaste said:


> .......................high-end watches such as the Atlantis by JE.










Surely you jest


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I never test for accuracy as I very rarely wear the same watch twice in one week much less two days in a row. The lume is fair no where near the OM/BM but legible. Even though it has a display back the only thing worth seeing is the black rotor the movement isn't decorated. I would have prefered a solid back myself. The crown is nice and has good grip and a solid feel (I hate wobbley crowns). As far as the price the 710 paid it was an advance order discount from what I understand the demand has sparked a price increase already. For the current price of $128.00 USD here in the US I would consider a Seiko first.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

chrisb said:


> namaste said:
> 
> 
> > .......................high-end watches such as the Atlantis by JE.
> ...


 Let us not defile the Russian forum














.

Looks good Ron. Never did I think I'd see Vostock and Seiko mentioned in the breath








.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I think I quite like it.

I might just get one.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Chris:









Ron: Agree about the caseback. Comparison with Seiko is interesting, I guess because it's russian there is a premium. Too many Seiko's around, not many altenatives for a "cheap" mechanical. I like it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ron,

That really does look stunning, it's the first blue dialed watch I've taken a fancy to in ages.

Very nice indeed.


----------

